# Mini Donk udder



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mama-D's udder has changed..the whole area is more swollen..but no bag. I'm nervous because my goat, Gretta, didn't bag up at all until the babies were born...There is a change for sure. 
Thoughts??

Moving the barn cam into her stall hopefully tonight and changing bedding from shavings to hay waste.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Poor Mama D, she is huge! Hope that doesn't offend her. She is making progress...how exciting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

She looks absolutely pathetic. Poor girl, hope it is soon for her.

I have been waiting for this too.
It looks like she is getting closer.
Super exciting!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We are so relieved!! the temp has dropped and no humidity. Dry as a popcorn fart but I'll take this over what we have had...we can finally breathe outside! It's gong to get impossible hot again soon I'm sure so I'm scrambling to get stuff done that has been neglected becuz of the heat.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't wait for pictures! She is certainly huge, poor thing.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Has she got two in there? She's got that miserable look on her face that says it shouldn't be too much longer. Can't offer anything on the udder because this is the first time I've seen a pregnant donkey's udder and it looks way different than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Poor Mama D, she truly looks miserable. 

Keep an eye on her when they're that big I worry alittle.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Lord, she's huge!!! Any idea what she was bred with?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Good Lord, she's huge!!! Any idea what she was bred with?


She is bred to a black mini donkey...


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks more like an elephant! Poor girlie. I'd say she's miserable enough to give birth, though who knows? 

She's absolutely darling... as usual!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Sending safe thoughts and a quick relief! Poor gal is miserable.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

She really isn't acting too uncomfortable considering how gigantic she is. She is still following the goats around and what not. I did notice yesterday that the weight seems to be making her back knees knock a bit while she walks. 

So what I'm reading is that it can be up to 30 days after the udder starts to fill?? I hope not!!!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

It will not be tonight. Her udder will fill up tight. 

Can you get anything out of it?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Tallabred said:


> It will not be tonight. Her udder will fill up tight.
> 
> Can you get anything out of it?


No...nothing comes out but I didn't try very hard. Just pulled on them a little. It seems more like the area around the udder is swelling...I just checked her again and it looks a little more swollen.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Minelson said:


> She is bred to a black mini donkey...


If you say so......
Looks more like an elephant daddy to me too! lol


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I have gotten more than a couple of giggles out of that picture. DH asked me last night what I was giggling about and told him I was thinking of Mama-D. Of coarse I had to explain it to him. 
I really am wondering about this mini-donk she is supposed to be bred to.......that foal looks like it is half grown already sticking out of her side like that.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Eee-gads!! You guys are scaring me!  Do you think she will be ok? Should I being doing something..like calling the vet? 

The seller said she was due sometime in July, August or Sept. 

:help::help:


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

In horses stud size is not a problem because a foal won't "outgrow" the womb-- fine minis are bred via AI to full sized (even draft) gaited studs to make dressage ponies all the time. I can't imagine donks would be designed differently. 
Worry not!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I got the barn cam set up in her stall. If you want to help watch send me a pm and I will give you my phone number. That way If you visit there and see something out of wack or her in distress then call me. 

http://minelson.dyndns-office.com:8090/
Firefox users:
Click on 2nd Login Button&#8230;goes to next page
User Name: visitor
password: visitor
Go to upper left corner and click on Live Video

Internet Explorer users:
Username: visitor
Password: visitor
Click on login

If you just get a black screen with a little square or red X&#8230;try clicking on the refresh video button over on the left.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh and she is only in her stall from 8-9pm until 7amish in the am. For now anyway


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

She looks pretty big to me too but I know nothing about donks. Excited for you Min!
Do they usually have singles?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

From what I read they can only have singles....oh boy!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Minelson, you are mistaken or misinformed. A friend of mine raised mini donks for years and while it didn't happen very happen, he did have the odd set of twins.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Im rather nervous on her size, I am taking for granted you have had her palpated? The udder really isnt nothing to get excited about it should fill before she foals and wax over. just as goats loose their ligs equines will get soft around the tail base and even appear sunk in.
Id feel better if she was examined especially if shes never been yet. I tend to stay out of the equine forum because Im so paranoid from working with an equine vet seeing all the trouble they would get themselves into has turned me into a over active worry wart.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Im rather nervous on her size, I am taking for granted you have had her palpated? ===


Not the minis. The vet could do more harm than good. At least that's what they've told me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Rogo, I've always been told the same thing and due dates are always only an estimate.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Rogo said:


> === Im rather nervous on her size, I am taking for granted you have had her palpated? ===
> 
> 
> Not the minis. The vet could do more harm than good. At least that's what they've told me.


Same here. But I think I would at least e-mail that picture to my vet to see if he thought an exam would be in order.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Horses are pregnant for 11 months, but donkeys carry for 12. And like wr says, the date is an estimate. Like us, they can deliver early, late, or on time. Hate to tell ya, Minelson, but I know some donks who have gone into their 13th month.

Us little folks are usually funny looking and huge when pregnant! I had 50 pound stomachs on my 95 pound frame for all 3 of my kids!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wr said:


> Minelson, you are mistaken or misinformed. A friend of mine raised mini donks for years and while it didn't happen very happen, he did have the odd set of twins.


Well anything that is strange, mysterious or impossible is bound to happen here! :smack

I have 2 horses with Anhidrosis. 
I have a virgin goat that has an udder full of milk.
Just figured out why she isn't drying up...she is self sucking!
I have a cat that eats hay and keeps getting so constipated I have to bring him in to see the vet.

So, I guess I won't be too surprised if there are 2 in there!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Dusky Beauty said:


> In horses stud size is not a problem because a foal won't "outgrow" the womb-- fine minis are bred via AI to full sized (even draft) gaited studs to make dressage ponies all the time. I can't imagine donks would be designed differently.
> Worry not!!


Not completely true, there are situations where the foal is just too big to be easily delivered and it can happen with breeding of the same size sire and dam. It doesn't happen often but a big foal with big shoulders can cause problems.

It makes me nervous to see a mare (of any size) that big and I wouldn't let a really big one foal alone.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Not completely true, there are situations where the foal is just too big to be easily delivered and it can happen with breeding of the same size sire and dam. It doesn't happen often but a big foal with big shoulders can cause problems.
> 
> It makes me nervous to see a mare (of any size) that big and I wouldn't let a really big one foal alone.


We lost a really big foal years ago, but the vet was able to save the mare. He told us to put the largest hypodermic needle we had in her windpipe to keep her from pushing too hard while he was on his way. We kept some #14 needles with our foaling stuff after that. You might want to have one on hand. The mare didn't appear extra large before she foaled so maybe it's just because Mama D is so little that she looks so big.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Molly Mckee said:


> We lost a really big foal years ago, but the vet was able to save the mare. He told us to put the largest hypodermic needle we had in her windpipe to keep her from pushing too hard while he was on his way. We kept some #14 needles with our foaling stuff after that. You might want to have one on hand. The mare didn't appear extra large before she foaled so maybe it's just because Mama D is so little that she looks so big.


Good idea, it's also wise to have something really sharp because you can do an episiotomy to prevent ragged tearing.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It may be that because she's small, she lookes huge or it could also be that she's been treated to way too many groceries, which doesn't always make for an easy foaling. Because Minelson is a bit on the worrisome side, I'm kinda leaning toward too many groceries.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wr said:


> It may be that because she's small, she lookes huge or it could also be that she's been treated to way too many groceries, which doesn't always make for an easy foaling. Because Minelson is a bit on the worrisome side, I'm kinda leaning toward too many groceries.


hahaha!! Actually I have been doing REALLY GOOD at keeping her weight in check. So much so that everyone on the property has lost weight! lol! The drought is helping with weight loss too. But treats are rare and far between (one baby carrot maybe once a week). She is getting good grass hay, browse and a handful of Mare & Foal pellets at night. My vet suggested the Mare & Foal and said if I can keep her the way she is (weight wise) that it would be good. I keep an eagle eye on her weight cuz I am terrified of a problem delivery.  
But yes, WR, I am kinda known for having animals in "good condition" (that is the nice way of saying fat here)


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Note to self - do NOT google OR yahoo "donkey twins" :tmi::shocked:


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh!! :shocked: I have googled Mini Donkey twins and did not get anything like that LOL!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The udder is getting bigger!!! The bigger her udder gets the more scared I get!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

What about her belly?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

CJBegins said:


> What about her belly?


If her belly gets any bigger she WILL EXPLODE! :shocked:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Keep watching Mama D from the back, Minelson when you see that she's slab sided (her belly will practically drag on the ground as round as she is) she's going to foal soon. 

99% of all foalings are easy and normal. :happy2:


----------

